# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Using electronics in SEA

## South East Asia

Hi Guys

I've been having a bit of a nosey around the discussion boards for SEA and haven't seen anything about power outlets in SEA.  I think thats what its called anyways   lol

I'm travelling from New Zealand around SEA for a month (Singapore, Vietnam, Cambodia and then Thailand) and taking my digi cam and video cam with me.  Just wondering if I'll need to get an adaptor for my electronics.  If so, can I just pick one up in Singapore somewhere?

Also just wondering what currencies are better in each country.  Any bit of advice would be totally wicked and appreciated!!


Cheers!!  Lani

----------

